# NGRRC RODNEYS LAYOUT



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Here are some pictures from the show 

Rodneys laout


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Well in picture # 4 no need to wonder who's taking the picture, big ole ten gallon cowboy hat there!! Hah LOL Thanks for the pics J.J. Regal


----------



## Robbie Hanson (Jan 4, 2008)

Holy cow Rodney, what have you done? 

Amazing scenery work there--that'll be really nice when it's done. (If it's done?)


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Cool looking mine building. Is this a live steam track?


----------



## NS-LGB (Apr 5, 2011)

Here Robin. My i ask something 
I see many times on the pictures, that you guys have the trains higher/in the air. 
Why not on the ground. Here in Holland i dont think i know any one, who had the same. 
Why are you going up. Do you have a lot of water there. Is it for the raining. 
It looks nice and realy, when its on the ground. 
But that is my feeling. Hope you guys understand my English. Its half English/ Half dutch


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Robin,

I think it has to do with the person who is building the layout, the terrain, and the type of trains they run. Live steam tracks seem to almost always be raised. I expect this is because it is easier for working on the locomotive while it is steaming up. Many of the people in this hobby are retired, and getting down on the ground is not usually the problem. It is getting up off the ground that is problematic. The last thing is the terrain. Looking at the pictures here, the ground is pretty steep for a railroad, so the builder is using the ladder roadbed to support his tracks the way he wants them. Plus, it is easier to work on the track and the trains if they are higher up off the ground. 

Just my thoughts,

Mark


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By markoles on 24 Jun 2011 09:33 AM 
Cool looking mine building. Is this a live steam track? 


Rodeys layout is a Narrow Guage and is battery powered. 

JJ


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By NS-LGB on 24 Jun 2011 09:35 AM 
Here Robin. My i ask something 
I see many times on the pictures, that you guys have the trains higher/in the air. 
Why not on the ground. Here in Holland i dont think i know any one, who had the same. 
Why are you going up. Do you have a lot of water there. Is it for the raining. 
It looks nice and realy, when its on the ground. 
But that is my feeling. Hope you guys understand my English. Its half English/ Half dutch 

Robin

Some guys just build thier layouts up in the air because they want to and it makes it easier to take pictures. Others do it because they can't get down on the ground any more. I am slowly converting my RR to a Elevated RR

John J


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

The building on the back of the Mountian is a Stamp Mill 


This is the first wime I have been to Rodneys and I was totally surprised to find him building a mountina using the exact same process that I am using. Steel fence posts and expanded wire mesh with stucco. 


I thought I was the only doing that







Nice to know I am not the only crazzy person on the plaet 

JJ


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

It's good to be crazy, it keeps you sane! 
Works fer me! 

I wonder what the neighbors think of the reverse side? 

John


----------



## NS-LGB (Apr 5, 2011)

yes, that is easier to work this way, that is true. 
Im not a steam men. Im a train men with houses and streets. 
I like also the houses and figures. 
Thanks for explene to me. 
http://www.ns-lgb.nl/fotos/evenementen/zetten2011/016.JPG 

http://www.ns-lgb.nl/fotos/evenementen/zetten2011/026.JPG


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ, thanks for the info. Stamp mill, pretty cool. The mountain building process reminds me of the HO scale version where you use chicken wire or cardboard strips and plaster of paris. 

Robin, nice pictures! You should start a thread and tell us more about your models!! Looks like some scratchbuilt power there.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

John, 
I find it intersting that it seems like one side is made with fence posts and mesh and the other with foam insulation? All covered or going to be with concrete at some point? 

Chas


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By wchasr on 24 Jun 2011 12:21 PM 
John, 
I find it intersting that it seems like one side is made with fence posts and mesh and the other with foam insulation? All covered or going to be with concrete at some point? 

Chas 



I am doing the same process. The insulation you see is to keep the stucco from being pressed through the wire mesh. That way you dont have to worry if the mixture is too wet or too dry.

I solved the problem by putting double layers of mesh on my grid.

I Figure the back side of Rodneys will be the same as the front side it is jus the has not built the frame work for the back side yet.

JJ


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

JJ - We have a member of our club, who has done his entire railroad in stucco. Click Here to see it.


----------



## Rods UP 9000 (Jan 7, 2008)

Well now it all over I have to say I had a good time Thursday (the day I was on tour) 
We had about 450 people here. 
Now I have till 2014 to get phase II done and maybe on to phase III (logging line) for 
the Narrow Gauge Convention. 


Thanks JJ for the pictures 
I will be using rubber rock molds on the hardshell. In the last picture you can see a spot that I was trying the molds 
and coloring. 


Robbie 
This is phase I and want to get some more scenery and more track work done , then will start phase II that will add another 
800 feet to the already 600 feet to the mainline that is down. 

Mark 
I do have live steam, but I like battery better. 


Robin 
To run Berlyn and Accucraft locomotives and I need very stable trackwork and large radius curves. 
The terrain has a lot to do with it also. 
I like your work. I agree with Mark that you need to show your more of your work 


Chas 
There will be about 50 feet of this cliff type scenery and the rest will be more gentle. 



Rodney


----------



## copycats (Jan 4, 2008)

*Was up to see your layout and was very impressed with it. This is exactly how I would like to build mine. I have a question that I should have ask when I was there but didn't. What is the material that is on the sides of the uprights that support the foam insulation board and where did you find it ? I live in SW Missouri and cannot find anything like it. Thanks*


----------



## Rods UP 9000 (Jan 7, 2008)

copycats 
Thanks You for the nice comment. You will need a good tablesaw to do it. 
For my ladder method I start with a 1x6X12 feet long piece of clear (no knots) cedar from HD. 
I rip it in half and then turn it on edge and rip it in half again so the piece will be about 3/8" thick 
and about 2 1/2" wide. This will give you enough for 24' of the sides. For the cross pieces I rip 1X6X8 
feet long cedar in half and then cut to 5 1/4"'s long. 
Also sent a pm to you. 
Rodney


----------

